# tank dimensions



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I want to get a tank with the dimensions of 72 long, 24 wide, 18 tall or something near this. How many gallons? I dont want a custom tank, is there a standard size near this? However I want the 24 inch to stay the same. You can adjust the other 2.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

length x width x hight divided by 231 = gallons.

so the tank would be a 135gallon aquarium. im sure you can find one.

hope this answers your question.

Marco


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's a list of All-Glass tank dimensions, should give you a general idea of the tank sizes and corrolating dimensions.

http://faq.thekrib.com/intro-tables.html


----------

